
Modelling a quantum symmetric key exchange - adlrocha
https://adlrocha.substack.com/p/adlrocha-modelling-a-quantum-symmetric
======
DarthGhandi
This was an enjoyable read. Been following along with the NIST standardisation
process and it's always nice to see more on quantum cryptography, the google
group is quite dry.

What's a quantum rng? Wouldn't most hardware rng's be considered to be
exploiting quantum effects or is it something else with additional properties?

